# Flat head



## mojojo (May 3, 2006)

Hi,

I have noticed that the back of my 11wk 6day old baby's head is becoming really flat which I assume is the pressure from being on her back. Is this anything to worry about or normal? I try to give her tummy time but as she is quite a sleepy baby she is on her back a lot of the time.

Also, she is only on the 2nd percentile, seems to be off her food but did put on 4.5 oz in the last week (now weighs 9lb13oz). The HV I saw was filling in for someone and seemed a bit vague about whether we should be concerned and just said 'well she has put on some weight...' Does her weight gain seem OK to you?

Thanks very much,
Jox


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Flat head- this is due to babys lying on their backs. Try tummy time (am & pm) to help relieve some of the pressure on the back of his head. Tummy time will also help his neck muscle to develop.

Weight- if she is stable on the 2nd centile then that is probable the centile she will follow. Get her weighed again next week so you can see if she is stable.

Let me know how you get on

Jxx


----------



## mojojo (May 3, 2006)

Hi, 

Thanks for the advice. It hasn't been going too well. She is refusing to feed, only had two bottles yesterday and would only take around 3 oz each, and only a small BF from me. She doesn't cry with hunger though, just sucks her thumb, and will go around 10 hrs between feeds before I can get ger to drink and even then she doesn't cry for it, I just have to keep trying.

I took her to be weighed today and she had only put on 1oz in 6 days and has now fallen below the 2nd percentile. Spoke to new HV today who was really good but she said that she is borderline 'failing to thrive' - what exactly does that mean?

We have come up with a plan to stop BF and just keep trying the formula and wake her in the night to feed if necessary and see if that makes any difference. If its still the same next week then she wants us to see the Dr.

When I was preg I had reduced amnio fluid and told could be a prob with kidneys or bladder, but nothing showed up on a scan. Do you think somthing like this could be wrong and the underlying problem. I'm getting really scared now and panicking that there is something wrong with her or that she has a tumour or something in her tummy which is why she doesn't feel hungry - is that just me being paranoid or do you think it cold be something like that, should I take her to the Dr now or wait for a week?

Sorry is I sound silly. Thanks for you time and help.
Jo x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Jo

Have a read of:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/conditions/babies2.shtml

Re going to the dr- it is a good idea to take her just to reassure yourself and to let the dr examine her so that if there is a problem it can be assessed now instead of in another week. Ask your GP if she/he feels dd will benefit from starting vitamins to boost her.

You arent being silly hun..having a baby is such a worrying time.

Im away for the next 10 days, could you let me know how things are?

Jxxxx

*FERTILITY FRIENDS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR THE CONTENT OF EXTERNAL WEBSITES*


----------

